# Emotionally exhausted!



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi 

We are 3 weeks away from panel, it's been a long 3 year journey and on the second agency, and I have never felt so drained through the process as much as I have the past few days! (But in a good way!) PAR finalised yesterday and 2nd opinion visit today. WOW! 

We have a massive overwhelming feeling of "it's done and we are ready" and had the most wonderful SW and agency this time round.

For anyone that has any concerns, doubts, horrid experiences then I say to keep going, ours was horrendous more than you can imagine and when I feel strong enough will write my adoption journey experience to the now current agency and panel but still can't quite put it in writing but I know I will one day  

Wishing you all the best! We will all get there! Xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

So pleased you're nearly there now  . Hope a match is quick and smooth for you after panel x


----------



## Theretofour (Feb 19, 2013)

Well done you for keeping going xx


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow I feel exactaly the same emotionally exhausted we've just finished HS and I am shattered  

When's your panel? Can't be long, good luck x


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

It will all be worth it! Just under 3 weeks to panel, just need to stop getting so nervous now!


----------



## baby0684 (May 20, 2012)

Good luck with panel. I'm sure everything will be ok.

I was feeling the same as you last week. Had so many feelings going round my head. Feels bit sureal now.


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

I know the exact same feeling!  But believe me its sooo worth it   

In a few weeks time you will have that amazing excitiment in your belly that you really are going to be a mummy   

Best wishes Wendy xxx


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Good luck with panel not such a long wait now x


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Sending you love and hope soon you have some space to breathe!! Well done for slogging it out!!! It takes courage to take this journey and I think sometimes that is forgotten!! And especially when u have been dealt some rough cards. 
love to you x x x


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

Thankyou everyone, I can remember counting down the weeks to panel from 17 weeks to go to now less than2!

Luckily we have had quite a bit on with work and home things making this milestone easier!! Off to buy a "panel outfit" next weekend -  probably the most stressful shopping day ever!

X   x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

What have you got in mind dinks? Wow, you are so close now! So so exciting yet totally nerve wracking. I am swiftly turning into an anxious ball of impatience!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi

I really don't know what to buy, SW said smart casual and suggested what I wear to work, but i wear smart suits and don't want to look really formal! What a dilemma, want to look smart, not too business like and not too casual- any tips??!! Have sorted out OH's - easy for him!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Men have it oh so easy, not fair!! I am thinking I may get a dress, nothing fancy just plain, but one I can wear a scarf or cardi and boots with. Probably with leggings or thick tights, will not be getting me legs out   hoping I will just see something and know that is the outfit to wow em in!!! Haha


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

Yea that sounds good, I'm in such a dilemma! A nice dilemma though, when is your panel?x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, a good one!! We were aiming for may 16th but looks like June now as one of our references is out of area and things have slowed that end. But we will find out for certain on Thursday


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi ladies 

Not long now dinks you'll be gone honestly. 

All I wore was black trousers and nice top with a cardi. 

Hope this helps xxxxxx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Good luck with your shopping, but really try not to worry too much about what to wear - I wore jeans and a hand-knit jumper for both of our panels. They are looking for parents, not employees, so just wear something you'll be comfortable in. But by the same token, if wearing something smarter will make you feel a wee bit more confident then go for it. 
Good luck! J x


----------



## Doofuz (Mar 9, 2008)

Pleased to hear that you're nearly there, it's even closer now! Good luck with it but I'm sure you won't need it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

Thankyou everyone, it's a strange feeling being days away from someone to hopefully say yes!

Lolly - hope you get good news tomorrow but if not then just another few weeks to wait (even though how frustrating that is!)

I am a serious believer that everything happens for a reason and the delays we have will be for a reason!

Xxx


----------

